# Welches Touch Panel für CoDeSys HMI?



## Eliza (13 Mai 2008)

Hallo! 
Habe bisher mit Lauer Panels unter Windows XP gearbeitet. Darauf lief die CoDeSys HMI problemlos, so dass dieses auch in Zukunft beibehalten werden soll. Allerdings werden Alternativen zu Systeme Lauer gesucht. 
Meine Frage ist nun: kann mir jemand Touch Panel (wichtig: Type Approval vom GL), die es von 12'' bis 19'' gibt, empfehlen, auf denen die CoDeSys HMI lauffähig ist? 
Steuerung: fast immer WAGO 750-841

Vielen Dank im Voraus! 

Eliza


----------



## Eliza (14 Mai 2008)

Hallo? Keiner irgendeine Idee? Oder zumindest Erfahrung mit nem Hersteller, der bereitwillig von Windows CE auf Windows XP embedded umrüstet UND ein Type Approval vom Germanischen Lloyd hat???? Oder suche ich da ne eierlegende Wollmilchsau......?????


----------



## vierlagig (20 Juni 2008)

schaue sie einmal bei Pro-face (und vergesse meine aussage ausm chat - geistige umnachtung )

von 5,7'' bis 19'' mit winCE und XPembedded

läuft bei uns mit RSView - problemlos ...

GL müßten die haben, aber das läßt sich ja notfalls noch rausfinden


----------



## Gahrfield (23 Juli 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> Hallo? Keiner irgendeine Idee? Oder zumindest Erfahrung mit nem Hersteller, der bereitwillig von Windows CE auf Windows XP embedded umrüstet UND ein Type Approval vom Germanischen Lloyd hat???? Oder suche ich da ne eierlegende Wollmilchsau......?????


Hallo Eliza,
warum suchst du Alternativen Zu Lauer? Die haben doch auch Panels mit CE und XPe, die gleichzeitig einige Marinezertifizierungen haben. Soweit ich weiß, auch GL. Unter http://www.lauer-hmi.de/web/lauer_de.nsf/AllDocuments/595FA9D698BBCEEEC125741000557CB8  und dann auf Download rechts ist einiges zu finden. 

Gruß Gafi


----------



## Old Mischa (23 Juli 2008)

Hallo Eliza,
Lauer wurde von Beijer electronics übernommen. Beijer hat selbst zahlreiche TT im Sortiment, jedoch mit DNV- Zulassung. Meine Erfahrung ist jedoch, daß ein Nachfragen bei der Klasse lohnt, da diese sich meist entgegenkommen.


----------



## Eliza (28 Juli 2008)

Hallo!
Lauer hat bisher (hatte zwischenzeitlich immer mal wieder andere "Baustellen" und mich daher nicht mehr damit beschäftigt) die Panel immer nur mit WOP-iT im Angebot. Dies soll nach "Gestestet und für grottenschlecht befunden" nicht mehr genutzt werden. Stattdessen sollen die Panel ohne WOP-iT mit CoDeSys HMI betrieben werden.
Außerdem sind die Panel dem Kunden zu teuer und er sucht nach Alternativen.....


----------

